# CCW reality



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

*...*

...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

In my opinion it is what you practice the most. I practice strong side hip at 3:00. I can do it pretty much with out even thinking about it from muscle memeory now. 

weak hand clears the gun
strong hand grabs the weapons drawing upward 
finger along side of trigger gaurd
weak hand meets weapon at chest grip completed
arms extend to point of aim eyes looking to place front sight on target.
finger on trigger
hole in target.

I do practice alot and it really what you practice correctly is what you are best at.
Practice does not make perfect it makes you practiced, perfect practice makes perfect.

RCG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

My opinion, sheer speed from concealment AIWB, appendix carry in a good kydex or leather holster. This would be the 1 to 2 O'Clock position RH or the 10 to 11 O'Clock position LH. 2nd fastest and the most common would be strong side IWB or OWB. It is a distance of draw/natural range of motion thing. Pocket carry with the right gun, holster and pocket combination is certainly relevant and deserves high marks for surprise if not actual speed of deployment. Shooting point blank through a coat pocket with a snub revolver not being counted as a draw of course. 

Consistant practice with a method you can live with is the most important as recoilguy pointed out.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I bought a Galco "Concealable" for strong side carry at 3:00. It'll be covered with a jacket or a shirt. Tennessee allows open carry, so if it prints or someone gets a peek of it on occasion, it's not that big a deal as far as the law is concerned.

I can't see a lot of use in carrying a gun if it's concealed so deep that you can't get to it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice whatever method you prefer to use. :smt023


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

One thing that was imprinted in my brain when I took my CPL training by the trainer was that when the bad guy is seven yards away that's the max. distance that you can allow him to get before you have to start drawing your gun. I guess it would be a good practice exercise to get a buddy and try it out with different holsters and see which one gives enough time.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*The most reliable is paying attention*

No matter how you carry, situational awareness is always the first requirement for getting your weapon in hand in time. And for staying out of situations that might lead to your needing a weapon. I guess that's why I like my LCP in a pocket holster. If something doesn't look right, hand goes causually in pocket and fingers grip the pistol. If things start to look like they might develop into something dangerous, I start looking for cover, and palm the pistol. But first I had to become aware of the situation to be able to react to it. Not always possible I guess, but the more I carry, the more I find myself automatically doing a quick scan and looking for possible danger--with the intention of avoiding it. My son is a Detective Sargant with a lot of street time behind him. He does it without thinking about it. Probably doesn't even know he does it. You can see it though. Before he gets out of his car, he does a 360. When he enters a room his eyes move around the room before he sits. When he walks into a store, he stops at the entrance and scans everything he can see. If he's in line waiting to get served, he looks at everyone who comes in. I doubt I'll ever get that automatic, Probably don't want to, but I try to be aware of everything that's happening around me.

Having said that, I also carry my PPK/S often and I carry it in galco on the belt behind the right hip tilted forward. I'm in Florida and usually wear Silk Hawiian or Nat Nast shirts untucked. If I ever need to get at my weapon faster than I can with that rig, I'm already in serious trouble. So back to situational awareness.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My preference is 3:30 IWB. Just as fast as OWB but better concealed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

cougartex said:


> Practice, practice, practice whatever method you prefer to use. :smt023


Yep.

Are you not practicing your draw? :watching:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

oldguy,
I'm somewhat like your son about situational awareness but probably not quite to that degree. I don't use a cell phone because I don't want to be tempted to use while I'm driving I want to see everything that's happening on the road. Same thing at the grocery store & so on. I preach it to my wife also.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

An ankle holster does not work at all for me, especially with something as hefty as a Glock.

IWB at 3:00-4:00 (depending on the gun) works very well for me. It requires me to dress differently from the time when I did not carry, but there are many concessions that must be made in order to be properly armed.

I don't really practice a fast draw much, because that is not the self-defense strategy I have chosen for myself. But fast is good, as long as it is smooth and safe. Seeing the need ahead of time, and making an early 'fight or flight' decision is probably what is most likely to save you.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Drawing fast is not the desired result of practicing your draw...it is to get everything to be second nature......get your clothes out of the way. hand right on the gun right where it should be. draw up .....is the saftey on? is there a saftey at all? weak hand meets the gun. do it with out thinking about it because if you need to draw your weapon, thinking about it may make it harder to do then it should be.

practice doing it correctly not doing it quickly.

RCG


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Practice doing it correctly and quickly. Digging a gun out of the trunk or a tool box or off your ankle while someone is stabbing you is not very much fun.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

Common scenarios during my 35+ years of carrying off-duty & retired from LE:
The BGs stepping out from behind a van while you are in a parking lot/parking garage.
BGs getting 'up close' to you to ask for directions, a light, change, etc.
BG walks up to your car while stopped in traffic when you are stuck between cars.
etc., etc.

The BGs are not 'stupid', they know to get in as close as possible, especially in States that have CC.
The 7 yard rule is taught universally nowdays in all LE training [someone with a knife/pipe can charge you with the weapon from 21 feet, and it will be a close call for a LEO with a practiced draw in an exposed holster]. Great theory, but no BG draws a weapon from 21 ft away.
Bottom line; BG gets the first shot if he wants it.

The good news is BGs don't practice and can't hit a small barn under stress [no muscle-memory].
Drawing a sidearm may require 'stealth' or 'speed' depending on the situation... but accuracy is always primary and will require 'muscle-memory' during extreme stress.

Unlike Hollywood, the average exchange of gunfire will begin and end within 4 seconds.
Many will 'choke' without the predetermined 'mindset' and 'practice/muscle-memory'.

Just some thoughts wrung out from experience.


----------



## BWT (May 12, 2010)

I have 21 years in LE and Popeye is right on the money.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

flag8r77 said:


> I've been carrying my Glock 27 for some time now in an ankle holster and sometimes I'll carry my B.U.G. in a pocket holster (KelTec P32). I've been thinking lately if I ever actually need to use either of these guns would I even have time to pull it out? MAYBE the small 32, but is that enough?
> Question is...what is the most reliable aka, quickest draw potential CCW method?


I carry and love the glock 27 in a pocket carry concealment.. never tried an ankle holster, but i have also carried an inside the waistband concealment. The pocket for me is the most comfortable, but it may be a slower draw in some situations. But it could also be the fastest I've been out for a walk and on a few occasions I think one was a big dog that i felt threatened. You can casually put your hand in your pocket and on your gun without people thinking anything about you having your hand on a gun . people stroll around all the time with their hands in their pocket . Put your hand on your hip holster or inside your jacket and that is an obviously unusual movement and can be suspect of reaching for a gun. So with my hand already on my gun, I have the quickest draw.. In a lot of situations the pocket will be the slower draw. comfort with my pocket carry means i carry more often ,actually all the time.


----------

